# tarpon trip



## justin83 (Apr 26, 2010)

Was looking to book a tarpon trip sometime soon was wondering if there are any guides you guys have had experience with and would recommend.

Thanks


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

There are several very good ones out of Galveston. Mike Larue or James Plaag would be a great starting point if you are on the upper coast.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Drive east on 1-10*

14 hours to be exact - take Tamiami trail to HWY 1 - turn south -- when you get to Robbies Marina at Islamorada - rent a skiff for 1/2 day -- fish big plugs on gulf side around docks -

Who needs a guide? :texasflag

*You hear all kinds of stories about several of the Galvez guides, Jamie Pinter has put folks on fish as can any already mentioned on a good day -- don't expect much this year.*

Mike Williams gets a lot of press, but it depends on whether is is on his meds on how he will work for you - do a LOT of looking and talking to the few Tarpon guides there are - and figure on a bust day to have fun catching at least a shark or five.


----------



## fishinKat (Aug 17, 2010)

TrueblueTexican said:


> 14 hours to be exact - take Tamiami trail to HWY 1 - turn south -- when you get to Robbies Marina at Islamorada - rent a skiff for 1/2 day -- fish big plugs on gulf side around docks -
> 
> Who needs a guide? :texasflag
> 
> ...


lol! I've been on a few unplanned shark fishing trips this year.

Oh, and Justin83, here's a taste of what TrueBlue was talkin about!


----------



## sfronterhouse (Sep 10, 2007)

If they're not at Robbie's for some reason (I've been there too), just head to Sunset Grill on Ambergris Caye, Belize. Just got back on Sunday and they're thick.


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

I agree on both acounts. Robbie's is sick, along with almost any of the bridges in the Keys. Pinter is a great guy as well, I shouldn't have left his name out of my previous post. Tarpon fishing is different on the Upper Coast, Mostly offshore, somewhat deeper water. If you head south from here, they tend to be in closer more frequently. Jetties and even in the bay in some places. I would contact any of the 3 names mentioned, and see what their schedules look like later this month. if you go much beyond September, there is the possibility that a front comes through and starts pushing the tarpon south.


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

*Tarpon Guide*

Kevin Townsend www.ktdiaries.com 307-389-2732 specializes in Tarpon. He can put you on a tarpon if that is what you want.


----------



## paidfor (Aug 15, 2010)

*tarpon*

I need to do this one day.


----------

